# epic sax guy.



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

How long can you go?






Yeah, you can thank me later.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Really!!! I get this song stuck in my head just thinking about it!!! thanks..


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Chad made me listen to this on the drive back from PA to NC.... came in right at 10hrs!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

This is evil. Luckily, I had to go to work and didn't listen to it long enough for it to stick. I fear for the next time, though...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

geesh i need to read carefully, thought it said- epic SEX guy. i thought it was Hrawk related. im relieved actually that it wasnt.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Genius, I don't have to look for playlists anymore... :king:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> How long can you go?
> 
> Yeah, you can thank me later.


around 2,500 miles from me to you, oh yeah, im gonna thank you alright :angry:

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

:rofl: my dumbarse left this playing on my comp for about 5 hours, :stupidcomp:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

25 minutes... sorry.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Ooooh, we're doing 10 hour vids are we ?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I thought Badgers would be a good one:






But then I found that Amazing Horse has been given the treatment!!!






If I get any noise complaints from the apartment building next door, you know I'll be paying this thread a visit.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Narwhals.... 7m13s. Dang, that's horrible.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

It's when the tune sounds like it's about to go somewhere... and it doesn't. :screwy:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I dare ya. Try it. You will loose your Sh*^ eventually.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

0m: 41s. I hope something bad happens to you for that.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

We may have a game stopper....


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ash said:


> We may have a game stopper....


this will be my new background song for the bedroom. make me feel like a porn star.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

ash said:


> We may have a game stopper....


Hey, that's even better than the original sax guy! :thumbsup:


----------

